# Anfrage an einen Gamescom-Besucher



## Maschiach (22. August 2013)

Hallo,
da ich dieses Jahr leider nicht dazu komme zur Gamescom zu fahren, möchte ich auf diesem Wege fragen, ob hier jemand ein Ticket hat und kein League of legends - Spieler ist  Hintergrund ist der, dass man sich mit der Seriennummer der Eintrittskarte Spielinhalte (Skins) zu League of legends freischalten kann. Ich würde mich daher sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand den Code von seiner Eintrittskarte per PN mitteilen würde, sodass ich die beiden Skins erhalten kann 
Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------

